# Rabbit In Labor for Seven Hours



## CYGChickies (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a Dwarf Hotot who has been in labor (I think) for seven hours. Is this normal? Should she have kits by now? Do I need to get a vet out to my farm or is she just taking her time? 
Earlier she was sitting in the nestbox looking uncomfortable or stressed; now she is sitting with her butt in the air, a bit of blood on her vent and seems to be pushing. Is she on track?


----------

